# What is the best facial recognition software



## Flipper61 (May 2, 2017)

I suffered a cyber attack and lost all the metadata for my entire set of photos.  I am working with a company to recover the files but need to reconstruct who is on the files using facial recognition software.  What is the best  software for the job?

The number of recovered files is massive -- it may be about a million, including both larger RAW files and smaller JPEGs, many of which may be duplicates.   The shots themselves are a mixture of portraits and action shots.

I am considering using Lightroom but am open minded if there is a better software solution.

I would also be interested in any suggestions on processing such a large number of files as my previous experience with LR facial recognition is that it struggles with large numbers of files that are but a fraction of the challenge I face.

Of course, I understand that to prevent future such attacks requires better security software and backups, and have already implemented these changes.

I would really appreciate any help you could provide with this challenge.


----------



## chuasam (May 11, 2017)

James Comey would know and he's also looking for a job


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2017)

I seriously doubt there's going to be anything out there that can do what you want to do...... rewrite the EXIF based on who is in the image.

Probably _good _facial recognition software is gonna be awfully expensive anyway.


----------



## BrentC (May 11, 2017)

Removed what I wrote - I didn't properly read your post


----------

